# Smoked Bronzini



## magikben (Apr 7, 2013)

I felt the need to try something different so off to the fishmonger who ordered me a handful of bronzini's. I had them gut and scale them at the store, but I ended up removing the gills and a tad of touch up at home before sticking them in a basis brine with kosher salt and brown sugar. I let them sit for a few hours and then out for some drying in front of a fan to form some pellicle.

Into the Smokin-It #3 for about 4 hours (can't remember the exact timing) and waited for the temp to come up to a level I was comfy with. Out they came and wow, they were wonderful! Smokey flavor, but very moist throughout. Winner! Even the kids loved them and my daughter doesn't even like fish. I was very happy as it was my first shot at smoking a whole fish.













IMG_2081.jpg



__ magikben
__ Apr 7, 2013


















IMG_2083.jpg



__ magikben
__ Apr 7, 2013


















IMG_2084.jpg



__ magikben
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2013)

Ben, morning.....Man o man the fish looks good and moist...  nice job.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Looks nice and moist too! :drool


Kat


----------



## piaconis (Apr 8, 2013)

That looks awesome!  I saw that fish on an episode of Chopped recently.  Been dying to try it myself.  What temps did you use (both smoker and fish)?


----------



## magikben (Apr 8, 2013)

I ran the smoker around 180-200 if I remember correctly. I might have taken it up at the end to 225. The fish I took up to 160ish. Once out of the smoker, the first three didn't make it a half hour before they were gone. The 4th went into the fridge and was breakfast the next day. They were excellent both hot and cold. 

One thing to note: I used a toothpick in each one to keep the fish open while drying and smoking. It propped up the sides of the fish to let the air and smoke into the cavity.

Can't wait to try some more! Thanks!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

Forgive me for JUST now finding this great thread! Those look exquisite! I love Bronzini, and this just looks absolutely delicious! Thanks for sharing! Cheers! - Leah


----------

